# A New Topic For Discussion



## bigfost

We've had some good discussion lately. Let's keep it going.

What kind of gear do you fish from the beach?

Down the years, I've had, and fished everything up to, and including, a 16/0. As time went on, I've become more and more oriented toward lighter tackle. I've gotten rid of all my bigger reels and now fish nothing bigger than a couple of 4/0s, and I only fish those for sharks, usually with stingray baits. Nowadays, if I hang something that a 4/0 won't handle, I don't want to mess with it anyway.

However, my go-to surf rigs are Daiwa Sealine-Xs, in the 30 and 40 size, and a couple of Jigmasters, in addition to the 4/0s. As I've mentioned before, everything except the 4/0s are spooled with 150 yards of 50# braid followed by a 25# mono topshot. All my reels are mounted on various medium to light medium surf rods between 10 and 11 feet long.

Now, let's hear from y'all. What kind of rigs are you putting out there?


----------



## JOHNNYREB

2 Avet 50 wides....100 lb pp 100lb topshot ( long drops only) 10ft custom jawbones (1053) 

Fully converted super 6.... 100lb pp 100lb topshot, med to large shark, on a custom 10' double wall gator

2 standerd 6/0 wides.....100lb pp 100lb topshot, med to large shark, both on custom built jawbones ( 1053)

2 4/0 wides 65lb pp 80lb topshot, casted baits, fitted on 12' om spinning rods ( yes spinning rods)

2 penn 9500....65lb pp 80lb topshot, casted baits, 12ft om rods

bg 60 spinner, 65lb pp 60lb topshot, reds,jacks,small shark, 10 ft med/heavy AR rod 

2 bg 30s, 40lb pp 40lb topshot, reds, pomps, jacks, bait. 10 ft diawa emblem rods

2 sea line 30s 30lb pp 30lb topshot, reds,pomps,jacks,bait 10ft emcast rods

1/2 doz trout rods

I still own 9s and 12/0s but they have become pretty obsolete to me.


----------



## ronnie collins

ABU's 7000,7500 & 10000 most of the time on 15' ugly sticks. have several 9/0 wides with 8' US and 10' allstar if things look good for some big sharks.


----------



## surfguy

My surf "casting" arsenal from lightest to heaviest not counting my stand up shark rigs with Penn 4/0, 6/0, 9/0. Feel free to fiire away at my setups. I may learn something new to improve.

Penn 4000 spinner / 20# braid-20# mono / 7' ultralight Ugly Stick - Bait rod used in the wade gut.

2 Penn 6000 spinner / 40# braid-40# mono-60# mono shock leader / 9' OceanMaster 1-3oz - Converting to 50# braid-20#mono. Primarily used in 1st/2nd gut.

Torium30 / 50# braid-40# mono-80# mono shock leader / 10' OceanMaster 1-4oz - Primarily used in the 2nd gut. 

Fin-Nor MA30 single speed / 60# braid-40# mono - 80# mono shock leader / 10' OceanMaster 1-4oz - Primarily used in 2nd gut. 

Fin-Nor OFS95 spinner / 60# braid-40# mono- 100# mono shock leader / 11' OceanMaster 5-10oz - Primarily used with bigger baits in 2nd/3rd gut.


----------



## jagarcia10

Shimano Citica 200E 15lb mono 7' Ugly Stick (Artificial, Bait Rod)

Abu Garcia 6600 C4 20lb mono on a 6.5' Falcon MH (Bait Rod, Cast Only)

Abu Garcia 10000 30lb mono with a 50lb mono top shot on a 8' Heavy Ugly Stick (Cast/Short drops)

Daiwa Sealine 50SHA 30lb mono 50lb mono top shot on a 12' (unknown) pole (Cast/Short drops)

Daiwa Sealine 50SHA 30lb mono 50lb mono top shot 8' on a Heavy Ugly Stick (Cast/Short drops)

Penn Senator 6/0 50lb mono on a POS Penn 6/0 stick (yak only)

Penn Senator 9/0 50lb mono 80lb top shot shares rod with my 12/0 (Yak only)

Penn Senator 12/0 80lb mono on a Custom Jawbone 10' (Yak Only)


----------



## histprof

2 Okuma 12' casting with Abu 7000/7000C (I have a new SX7700 that I am working on). I keep a pair of Penn Surfmaster 200s spooled as backups. All of these are spooled with either 30/50# braid topped with 25# mono.

1 Okuma 12' spinning with a Quantum Blue Runner 80. 20# mono.

1 Okuma 9' casting. Depending on my mood, it wears one of the Surfmasters, a Penn 9, a Daiwa Sealine 27 or a 6 sized baitcaster.

1 Shakespeare 11' spinner with a cheapo Shakespeare spin reel and 30# braid.

2 9' Daiwa fiberglass casting rods from the 70s with 6 series baitcasters and 20# mono. (VERY versatile bait rigs!)

1 Penn Torque in 10' with an Abu Pro Max 6600w with 20# mono. (New. Going to try casting some big plugs)

1 Ocean Master 9' spinner with an old Daiwa 7650hrl from the 70s with 15# mono.

I need more hands.... I usually set 3-4 rods when fishing by myself: 2-3 of the 12' Okumas + 1-2 of the lighter rods.


----------



## bigfost

From the responses, I realize I didn't mention my bait rod setups. They are pretty basic. I have a variety of ABU 5000s and 6000s, filled with 12# to 20# mono, that are fished on a variety of light rods, most being popping rods.

My wife also fishes with a Shimano Whatever spinning reel (like I said, I'm not a spinning guy).

She actually enjoys standing out in the water and holding her rod to fish. I'm usually busy doing other things, therefore fish my bait rod "passively". I use a double drop leader, that I make myself, armed with 1/0 or 2/0 circle hooks. I use a 2 oz spider weight. I chunk the rig out, set the sinker, then put the rod in a rod holder. The fish will usually hook themselves and drop some slack to let me know I've got one on. I just go about my business until I see the line go slack, or the rod bow up, then I go collect my bait.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

bigfost said:


> From the responses, I realize I didn't mention my bait rod setups. They are pretty basic. I have a variety of ABU 5000s and 6000s, filled with 12# to 20# mono, that are fished on a variety of light rods, most being popping rods.
> 
> My wife also fishes with a Shimano Whatever spinning reel (like I said, I'm not a spinning guy).
> 
> She actually enjoys standing out in the water and holding her rod to fish. I'm usually busy doing other things, therefore fish my bait rod "passively". I use a double drop leader, that I make myself, armed with 1/0 or 2/0 circle hooks. I use a 2 oz spider weight. I chunk the rig out, set the sinker, then put the rod in a rod holder. The fish will usually hook themselves and drop some slack to let me know I've got one on. I just go about my business until I see the line go slack, or the rod bow up, then I go collect my bait.


Same routine here, untill baits are rigged and ready to go out.


----------



## surfguy

JOHNNYREB said:


> Same routine here, untill baits are rigged and ready to go out.


X3 but sometimes I put out all my other rods with live bait I brought with me before I dabble with my bait rod or castnet. Most of my bites come right after sunrise and I want to get those asap and then work on getting more live bait as the day goes on.


----------



## bigfost

surfguy said:


> X3 but sometimes I put out all my other rods with live bait I brought with me before I dabble with my bait rod or castnet. Most of my bites come right after sunrise and I want to get those asap and then work on getting more live bait as the day goes on.


The bait rod is the first thing I put out. The only bait I bring with me is frozen backup bait from last trip, or during the cool months, I'll usually stop and buy some live crabs. After the bait rod is out, I'll head out with the cast net.

Best case scenario, by the time I've got my rods ready to go, I've caught a couple of fresh baits to put out. I seldom bother with live baits, unless I've caught some good sized finger mullet with the cast net.


----------



## Greatwhite

In my somewhat novice experience I have leaned the same way. Alot of guys are touting 14/0 and 16/0 reels and 80w and even 130 class lever drags when in all honesty, a 6/0- 9/0 reel will land most of the biggest fish you will ever run into on the sand. 

But! thats said, im a gear freak so i kind of conrtridict myself with the gear i have.


-Ocean master medium action 10' rod with avet sx - light casting
-Jawbone 1042/ Diawa saltist black and gold -medium casting
-Harnell 542/ avet lx 6/3 - heavy casting
-Jawbone 1042 cut to 9' with accurate 9/0 senator -yak
-Jawbone 1052/ "black marlin" super 6 -yak
-Jawbone 1052/ avet 50w -yak 
-Jawbone 1052 cut to 8'6" with unibutt and 80 vsw international - yak (huge bait or loooooong drops)
-80-130 Rainshadow @ 6'6" w/ avet 80w (huge bait or longer drops)

my 9/0,6/0 and 50w see the most action. 80w's are rarer occasions


----------



## surfguy

Greatwhite said:


> In my somewhat novice experience I have leaned the same way. Alot of guys are touting 14/0 and 16/0 reels and 80w and even 130 class lever drags when in all honesty, a 6/0- 9/0 reel will land most of the biggest fish you will ever run into on the sand.
> 
> But! thats said, im a gear freak so i kind of conrtridict myself with the gear i have.
> 
> -Ocean master medium action 10' rod with avet sx - light casting
> -Jawbone 1042/ Diawa saltist black and gold -medium casting
> -Harnell 542/ avet lx 6/3 - heavy casting
> -Jawbone 1042 cut to 9' with accurate 9/0 senator -yak
> -Jawbone 1052/ "black marlin" super 6 -yak
> -Jawbone 1052/ avet 50w -yak
> -Jawbone 1052 cut to 8'6" with unibutt and 80 vsw international - yak (huge bait or loooooong drops)
> -80-130 Rainshadow @ 6'6" w/ avet 80w (huge bait or longer drops)
> 
> my 9/0,6/0 and 50w see the most action. 80w's are rarer occasions


Dude, you got some serious cash in your gear! Those Avets are not cheap. How do you like the light Avets for casting? I'm a bit of a gearhead myself and I've been drooling over the Raptor 2-spd, Magged, 2X drag force for long casting and short drops.


----------



## Greatwhite

i dont have as much as people would think, i sold alot of senators and found the avets in good used condition and made good deals. 

i really like the SX, its a small package but you can really get some lengthy casts with it. The Lx i have is a two speed i got off of my buddy, good for short drops and lobbing big baits into the first guts.

neither of mine are MC models. but i like em.

Ive heard some of the serious "distance casting" guys tend to shy away from avets and stick to more friendly reels like Abu's or shimanos for real distance.


----------



## jagarcia10

Greatwhite said:


> In my somewhat novice experience I have leaned the same way. Alot of guys are touting 14/0 and 16/0 reels and 80w and even 130 class lever drags when in all honesty, a 6/0- 9/0 reel will land most of the biggest fish you will ever run into on the sand.
> 
> But! thats said, im a gear freak so i kind of conrtridict myself with the gear i have.
> 
> -Ocean master medium action 10' rod with avet sx - light casting
> -Jawbone 1042/ Diawa saltist black and gold -medium casting
> -Harnell 542/ avet lx 6/3 - heavy casting
> -Jawbone 1042 cut to 9' with accurate 9/0 senator -yak
> -Jawbone 1052/ "black marlin" super 6 -yak
> -Jawbone 1052/ avet 50w -yak
> -Jawbone 1052 cut to 8'6" with unibutt and 80 vsw international - yak (huge bait or loooooong drops)
> -80-130 Rainshadow @ 6'6" w/ avet 80w (huge bait or longer drops)
> 
> my 9/0,6/0 and 50w see the most action. 80w's are rarer occasions


NICE!


----------



## 535

6/0 Wide on 7' custom Sabre that rarely sees use anymore
Breakaway 2pc/1pc w/ Penn 555 GS magged
Breakaway 11'09" Allstar w/ Daiwa 30
Breakaway LDX w/ Abu Blue Yonder
Breakaway custom Omega 10'06" w/ recoils and Abu 6500 Mag Elite
Falcon 8' Outtasight w/ old school Citica
7' ragged out custom with old school Curado

10 years of slow and methodical purchases and upgrades with no end in sight, ha!


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

I haven't gotten into the extremely expensive rods yet but that might change. I have stuck with rods under the 200 dollar mark and have been very happy wiyh them. Here is my current setup

2 penn 6/0 that are both on ftu 9' rods (these I might change out soon)
2 van staal vs 275 that I have 2 cheap okuma rods but looking at st croix mojo
2 penn 9/0 one ftu rods. I never use these rods and reels. My experience is that my 6/0 can handle anything out there. 

I have posted this on the forum but will also post it here also, if you have a couple of good spinning rods in the 9 to 10 foot range and want to sell them let me know
thanks minh


----------



## Lone-Star

Greatwhite said:


> In my somewhat novice experience I have leaned the same way. Alot of guys are touting 14/0 and 16/0 reels and 80w and even 130 class lever drags when in all honesty, a 6/0- 9/0 reel will land most of the biggest fish you will ever run into on the sand.


Depends on what part of the coast you on. Down here on padre my 6 and 9s get spooled not unfrequently.

Upper coast, yeah a 9/0 is probably enough.


----------



## SurfRunner

The same has happened to me as well....I have gone much lighter. Than I used to.

custom 9 foot calstar for piers Diawa sealine xhv 50.

12.5' custom rainshadow = Diawa sealine xhv 50.

Breakaway 11'9 - penn 535 with 20lb mono line. Caught a lot of bullreds on this one.

10.5 Custom Rainshadow - abu 6500 14lb mono. I use this for a bait rod in the surf, but I have also caught a lot of slot reds in the surf On the jetties I have caught kingfish and jacks with it.

7' Allstar with abu 5500 for live baiting in the surf and bait fishing piers.

6.5 coastal with shaimano citica for lures in the surf, jetty, or bay.

I have gone through all kinds of custom rods, reels and such through the years. I recently sold 2 custom Harringtons. That I have had for 25 years. Got a good price for them but wished I didn't sell them. I also have an old Newell 454 P series I bought brand new in 84'. It is still in good condition but I don't use it anymore. However, thinking about getting a Tiburon frame for it and fishing it again. I have fished Jigmasters, Newells of a couple of different sizes and Squidders...Probably others I have not mentioned....Oh yeah, I had 12/0's and 9/0's too.


----------



## SurfRunner

I forgot to mention that I have a 6/0 wide on a calstar 550.....I guess I forgot because I never use it.


----------



## reagan

This is a great topic for a novice like me, it gives me a better understanding of equipment needed. After 17yrs my work will be shutting down and it will give me plenty of time to make it to the coast for surf fishing, i hope you dont mind to many newby questions in the mean time


----------



## Greatwhite

Lone-Star said:


> Depends on what part of the coast you on. Down here on padre my 6 and 9s get spooled not unfrequently.
> 
> Upper coast, yeah a 9/0 is probably enough.


If my 6's and 9's were getting spooled frequently, id change something up.
Of coarse, thats just me

I fish upper coast and lower coast. Theres big fish to be caught all over.


----------



## Lone-Star

Greatwhite said:


> If my 6's and 9's were getting spooled frequently, id change something up.
> Of coarse, thats just me
> 
> I fish upper coast and lower coast. Theres big fish to be caught all over.


A stock 9/0 maxes out at 23 lbs drag. If you dont occaisionally get spooled on a 9/0 in the surf then you arent fishing enough or in the right places.

It doesnt happen often, but once or twice a year one of my penns will get hit by a UFO that it cant stop.

Which is why my penns have mostly been retired for avets.


----------



## shadslinger

Great topic Bigfost, we can count on you to ramp it up.
It just so happens I learned how to be successful in the surf because Jim let me and my family fish beside him and use his gear for a bit one day at the beach.
I had been unsuccessful in the surf for big fish many years before I found an old web site where Bigfost and some other good surf guys posted their catches. I was amazed at their catch rate of bull reds, the fish I wanted to catch, and joined the site after lurking for a while to see if one of them would let me tag along with them and learn some tricks.

Bigfost said he would meet us at the surf and when we pulled up at 10:00 am he was fighting his 14th bull red of the morning, after a battling a 200 bull shark on his first take. He continued to bring in bull reds for a while too.

After a while he said "I'm a little tired, so you guys can use my rods if you want".
We did and started catching right off, ended the day with about 14 bull reds.

It's funny how you learn to fish from others, I don't recall asking a lot of questions, I just used his gear and looked it over good, by the time he left we were catching pretty good with our on tackle.
I have done fair in the surf ever since.
I bought a Penn 309, then a Special Senator 4/0 and I used them on a variety of rods, from a stiff 12' and a 10' Americanrodsmiths(POS!) to a 12' ugly stick(not so bad with a limber tip), but each trip the Penn Mag 10 on a 7.5" Ugly stick caught the most bull reds. The light tackle did stress the fish too much though.

Since then my favorite is an old Shaimano 10' rod with fast action with a 200 Shaimano GT spooled with 20# mono and a home made blue weed eater fish finder leader and a 2 to 3 oz spider weight.
A whiting head or fresh cut mullet has been my best bait.

Last Friday I went to Sabine Pass to croaker fish and caught great bull reds on the shaimano GTs on 7' Cat Fish Special Ugly Sticks and croaker heads.

I did land one 40" bull on a 5.5' Shakespear Micro Graphite crappie rod spooled with 30# braid and a single shrimp on a 2/0 Octopus hook dropped boat side for flounder.
It's a good thing you can put a bunch of braid on the Quatum Snapshot spinning reel, the fish took almost all of it 4 to 5 times in a 10 minuet battle before I landed it. The hook was a little yawed out and I had to bend it back.
It was unintentional, and I had to tag the fish as it would not revive after the long battle on ultra light gear, but it goes to show that big fish can be caught on really light tackle, with braided line!


----------



## fubarredz

*Surf gear*

1 12'.2" Lamiglass
3 12' Fenwick 1689's
1 11'.10" Fenwick 1689
1 11'.8" Fenwick 1689. from DANO
1 11'.2" Fenwick 1389
1 11' White Fenwick
1 10' Rawhide

5 penn 990 mags. 
5 penn 555GS's
2 penn Jigmasters 500 Accurate frames
3 penn LongBeach 68 1 from DANO
3 penn 309's
1 penn Senator 9/0
2 ambassador 7000's 1 from POP's (aka. DAD)

This is just my Surf Gear, my wife says thanks DANO


----------



## caddis

Bigfost, can you give more details on your surf rods? Brand, model, length?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## surfguy

I recently changed up my wade casting arsenal. Here's what I mainly use:

10' OM 1-4oz - Finnor Marquesa30 1-spd 150yds #50 pp/#30 mono top
10' OM 1-4oz - Finnor Marquesa30 2-spd 150yds #50 pp/#30 mono top
10' OM 3-8oz - Penn 4/0 150yds #65 pp/#40 mono top
10' OM 3-8oz - Penn 4/0 150yds #65 pp/#40 mono top
11' Tica 3-8oz -Torium30 150yds #65 pp/#50 mono top
11' OM 5-10oz -Finnor 95 150yds #80 pp/#50 mono top

All reels have at least 300yds total line capacity.


----------



## jagarcia10

Anyone have anything new to add? My fleet has been revised a little...



WHAT said:


> Shimano Citica 200E 15lb mono 7' Ugly Stick (Artificial, Bait Rod)
> 
> Abu Garcia 6600 C4 20lb mono on a *8' Bass Pro Rod* MH (Bait Rod, Cast Only)
> 
> Abu Garcia 10000 *300 yards* *65lb braid* with a *60lb mono top shot* on a *10' Custom Jawbone* (Cast/Short drops)
> 
> *Daiwa Saltist 30 20lb mono 40lb mono top shot on a 11'6 Daiwa Surf Rod (Cast only)*
> 
> Daiwa Sealine 50SHA 30lb mono *60lb mono top shot* 10'6 Rod unknown (Cast/Short drops)
> 
> Penn Senator 6/0* 300 yards of 65lb braid 60lb mono top shot* 8' Heavy Ugly Stick (yak only)
> 
> *Penn Senator Super 6 (Black Marlin Kit) 300 yards of 65lb braid 60lb mono top shot 8' Custom Rod* (Yak only)
> 
> Penn Senator 9/0 *300 yards of 80lb braid 80lb mono top shot 8' Custom Rod* (Yak only)


Coming Soon

Avet 50w xxlb braid with a 100lb mono top shot on an 8'6" Custom Rod (Yak Only)

:fish:


----------



## Sharkhunter

Sure why not...

I scaled back a few years ago because I was going solo a lot so my 9/0's 12/0's and 14/0's went on the auction block. I currently fish with the following.

4 = OM Rod 12ft ~ Penn 555GS or Abu 7000's in the late fall.
2= OM Rod 10ft ~ Abu 6500 with LW removed.
4= 80# Class Ugly Stix Rod 8ft ~ 4/0 HLW
2= OM Standup Rod 6ft ~ 6/0 HLW
1= Tica 12ft Rod~ Penn 545 GS
1= Breakaway 2pc1pc 11'6" ~ Abu 7500 BG

I have 6 ~ 12ft fenwick surf rods me and my dad wrapped when I was 5yrs old that I would not sell for love or money.


----------



## surfguy

OK, I'll bit on this one. My updated arsenal that I use mostly:

Castable
--------
2x - 10' St. Croix 'Mojo' - Avet MXL 150yds #30pp/#30 mono top
2x - 10' OM 1-4oz - Shimano Torium30 150yds #65pp/#50 mono top
2x - 11' Tica Dolphin - Fin Nor Marquesa30 150yds #80pp/#60 mono top

Yakkable
--------
10' Custom JB 1053 - Avet 80W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
10' Custom JB 1053 (coming soon) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
10' Custom Gator - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
10' Custom Gator (coming later) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top

Various
-------
Various other Baitcast/Spinning rods/reels that I sometimes use for the occasion.


----------



## CootHammer

I see a lot of you guys have Penn 6/0 and bigger that y'all don't use. I'll trade y'all for a Shimano Calcutta 200GTB on a Allstar rod.


----------



## bighop

surfguy said:


> 10' Custom Gator - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom Gator (coming later) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top


Are those the new Gator shark blanks? I read somewhere they were really stiff.

I'm about to build a 9' Barrett blank for my Avet 50W


----------



## surfguy

bighop said:


> Are those the new Gator shark blanks? I read somewhere they were really stiff.
> 
> I'm about to build a 9' Barrett blank for my Avet 50W


Yes, they are the new Gator Shark blanks (Triple Wall Reinforced). Very stiff.


----------



## bighop

surfguy said:


> Yes, they are the new Gator Shark blanks (Triple Wall Reinforced). Very stiff.


I guess you like it enough you're getting another?


----------



## jagarcia10

surfguy said:


> OK, I'll bit on this one. My updated arsenal that I use mostly:
> 
> Castable
> --------
> 2x - 10' St. Croix 'Mojo' - Avet MXL 150yds #30pp/#30 mono top
> 2x - 10' OM 1-4oz - Shimano Torium30 150yds #65pp/#50 mono top
> 2x - 11' Tica Dolphin - Fin Nor Marquesa30 150yds #80pp/#60 mono top
> 
> Yakkable
> --------
> 10' Custom JB 1053 - Avet 80W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom JB 1053 (coming soon) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom Gator - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom Gator (coming later) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 
> Various
> -------
> Various other Baitcast/Spinning rods/reels that I sometimes use for the occasion.












Ron I think it's safe to say your gear went from JV to 1st string NFL. :cheers:

*JV*


surfguy said:


> My surf "casting" arsenal from lightest to heaviest not counting my stand up shark rigs with Penn 4/0, 6/0, 9/0. Feel free to fiire away at my setups. I may learn something new to improve.
> 
> Penn 4000 spinner / 20# braid-20# mono / 7' ultralight Ugly Stick - Bait rod used in the wade gut.
> 
> 2 Penn 6000 spinner / 40# braid-40# mono-60# mono shock leader / 9' OceanMaster 1-3oz - Converting to 50# braid-20#mono. Primarily used in 1st/2nd gut.
> 
> Torium30 / 50# braid-40# mono-80# mono shock leader / 10' OceanMaster 1-4oz - Primarily used in the 2nd gut.
> 
> Fin-Nor MA30 single speed / 60# braid-40# mono - 80# mono shock leader / 10' OceanMaster 1-4oz - Primarily used in 2nd gut.
> 
> Fin-Nor OFS95 spinner / 60# braid-40# mono- 100# mono shock leader / 11' OceanMaster 5-10oz - Primarily used with bigger baits in 2nd/3rd gut.


*NFL*



surfguy said:


> OK, I'll bit on this one. My updated arsenal that I use mostly:
> 
> Castable
> --------
> 2x - 10' St. Croix 'Mojo' - Avet MXL 150yds #30pp/#30 mono top
> 2x - 10' OM 1-4oz - Shimano Torium30 150yds #65pp/#50 mono top
> 2x - 11' Tica Dolphin - Fin Nor Marquesa30 150yds #80pp/#60 mono top
> 
> Yakkable
> --------
> 10' Custom JB 1053 - Avet 80W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom JB 1053 (coming soon) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom Gator - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 10' Custom Gator (coming later) - Avet 50W 130# Hollow core braid/#100 mono top
> 
> Various
> -------
> Various other Baitcast/Spinning rods/reels that I sometimes use for the occasion.


----------



## surfguy

bighop said:


> I guess you like it enough you're getting another?


Yes sir!


----------



## surfguy

Sharkhunter said:


> Sure why not...
> 
> I scaled back a few years ago because I was going solo a lot so my 9/0's 12/0's and 14/0's went on the auction block. I currently fish with the following.
> 
> 4 = OM Rod 12ft ~ Penn 555GS or Abu 7000's in the late fall.
> 2= OM Rod 10ft ~ Abu 6500 with LW removed.
> 4= 80# Class Ugly Stix Rod 8ft ~ 4/0 HLW
> 2= OM Standup Rod 6ft ~ 6/0 HLW
> 1= Tica 12ft Rod~ Penn 545 GS
> 1= Breakaway 2pc1pc 11'6" ~ Abu 7500 BG
> 
> I have 6 ~ 12ft fenwick surf rods me and my dad wrapped when I was 5yrs old that I would not sell for love or money.


Nice lineup SharkHunter. Would you mind telling us what a 4/0 HLW and 6/0 HLW is? Are these Penn Senators?


----------



## fishingcacher

Shimano 400's on Tsunami 10 foot rods only with an occasional use of a 8.5 foot ugly stick if the water is calm for better bite detection 15-17 lb mono big game or suffix 3/0 circle and Kahle hooks, 4 oz pyramid weights or spider weights if needed and cheap double drop leaders (might have to start making my own and the metal is getting thinner and thinner, head on dead shrimp of finger or cut mullet.


----------



## Sharkhunter

surfguy said:


> Nice lineup SharkHunter. Would you mind telling us what a 4/0 HLW and 6/0 HLW is? Are these Penn Senators?


Yes they are Senators with the wide spool. Two have the Tiburon frames.


----------

